# Independent Trading Co. Offers Junior�s Off-The-Shoulder Crew Neck Fleece Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Independent Trading Co. Offers Junior’s Off-The-Shoulder Crew Neck Fleece Shirt*

Independent Trading Co. offers its off-the-shoulder crew neck fleece shirt, the PRM2400, in 10 exciting fashion colors, including three neon shades. This junior’s style, which is made of super soft lightweight French terry, comes in atomic orange, atomic green, atomic pink, fuchsia, azul, purple haze, teal, black heather, picante, and gunmetal heather.

Sweater fleece, as this fabric is sometimes called, offers a unique textured look and has a beautiful drape. It’s ideal for layering or wearing alone. There is 2x1 heather ribbing at the cuffs and waistband for a custom fit and cover-stitched raglan armhole seams. It is made of 6-ounce prelaundered 68% cotton/32% polyester. Sizes range from extra small up to extra large.

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the Website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

